# Any other teachers moving to Dubai to start in August?



## Matt310371 (Jun 1, 2014)

I am moving to Dubai in August to teach. It would be great to hook up with others who are moving out to start at the same time.....or are already established out there who can offer help and advice 😁

Any Facebook users could also add as friends and will set up a group if there are enough of us! 👏👏


----------



## Mags0201 (Jun 1, 2014)

I will be moving over in August, too! From US, but not my first time as an expat. Been in Taiwan, Switzerland and Sweden. Been teaching 25 years. So experienced expat and teacher, but new to the area, too.


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just finished my schooling in the USA and am looking into substitute teaching jobs in Dubai once I move back with my family (I'll be on a residency visa via my father's employment) so I take it that shall work.

Any tips on finding substitute teaching jobs will be great. I've both babysat and tutored for years so I'm fantastic with children and have some experience and fantastic references.

Anyhow, best of luck guys. I grew up in Dubai so if you need pointers about living there feel free to ask.


----------



## Mags0201 (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks! I don't know anything about k-12 teaching as I'm a uni prof. Where were you in school in the US? I currently teach in NYC for CUNY. But as a native NYer, I need a break every once in a while, and then I go overseas.

Congrats on graduating!


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks so much Mags0201!

Yes, I was in the USA for my BA and my MA, but my family lives in Dubai and I miss them so I figured I'd move back for a few years and go from there. Plus living at home is good for clearing student debt faster. 

I'm currently in NYC actually and I read you about taking a break. I adore the city but it does take a lot out of you. Which uni in Dubai do you teach at and how do you like it?

I'm actually debating getting certified in teaching English as a foreign language because it is a field that will give me prospects around the world to travel and Dubai has a need for it. (I lived in English speaking countries all my life, my Croatian is actually rubbish so I do consider myself a native speaker.) So if subbing doesn't fly, there is this option as well.


----------



## Mags0201 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've actually not gotten there yet. I'm still in NYC area myself! I live in NJ but I'm coming into the city for my PT (broke my arm at Christmas). I've taught in a lot of places and I think TOEFL is a good idea. Many of my former students did that, and it really does make living around the world easier.

I see you're from Croatia originally? So not American? Or are you? Just being nosy. 

I will be teaching for American University, but as I've said, I've taught in Taiwan, Switzerland and Sweden. I teach straight up literature and writing, so not actually TOEFL stuff. But with the PhD, I have a lot more flexibility. It's been the reason I've been able to work around the world. 

If you want, we could meet up in the city some time. I'm in during days mostly. I'm tapering down, but I taught at BMCC down on Chambers St. I have also taught at a number of other schools in NYC.

And I'm Margarette, by the way!


----------



## Vesper007 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Margarette!

I'm Gala. I'm originally from Croatia, yes.  I'd send you a PM but you need at least 5 on this forum for PMs to work so I'll wait up a while until you make 2 more posts so we can chat via PM. I'd love to meet up before I leave!


----------



## Mags0201 (Jun 1, 2014)

Perfect! At least now I know I was never your professor! That would have been too funny! So we'll wait till we can PM. I'm on FB, last name Connor.


----------



## TriniAnne9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey- I will be moving to Dubai in August and have a bit of questions. I have been teaching for 11 years and this is my first time living abroad.


----------



## Mags0201 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've taught abroad, but never in Dubai, but I don't mind trying to help!


----------



## TriniAnne9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks - 

will I be allowed to bring my birth control pills or contact lens?
Do I have to purchase curtains, bed sheets etc for my apartment that the school is providing? 
Will I be taught arabic?


----------



## Mags0201 (Jun 1, 2014)

These are questions I can't answer, not having lived in Dubai, but hopefully someone else here will be able to.

Contacts shouldn't be a problem. As for the apartment, you could ask HR at the school you'll be working at. I was told that my apt will be unfurnished, so I know I have to start from scratch. I'm throwing a set of sheets and a towel in my luggage, and I'll take it from there!

I googled used furniture and found an online classified site (not sure what the rules are for posting links, so just google it). Having lived in ex-pat heavy places before I know that there's _always_ someone moving and selling everything. Household goods can be had cheap if you're not overly fussy about your decor.


----------



## TriniAnne9 (Jun 6, 2014)

Oh great advise and thanks a lot


----------



## Pantobabe (Dec 3, 2013)

Matt310371 said:


> I am moving to Dubai in August to teach. It would be great to hook up with others who are moving out to start at the same time.....or are already established out there who can offer help and advice 😁
> 
> Any Facebook users could also add as friends and will set up a group if there are enough of us! 👏👏


Hi Matt, I'm also moving out to teach in August, there is already a Facebook group set up so if you want to tell me your Facebook name (or send it me in a message) I can add you? Where will you be teaching?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Pantobabe said:


> Hi Matt, I'm also moving out to teach in August, there is already a Facebook group set up so if you want to tell me your Facebook name (or send it me in a message) I can add you? Where will you be teaching?


Please use PM to exchange personal or FB contact details - thank you.


----------



## Mags0201 (Jun 1, 2014)

I requested an add on FB. Margarette


----------



## TriniAnne9 (Jun 6, 2014)

My facebook profile is blocked- can you private message me the name of the group so that I can join please.


----------

